# Seafood pot pies!!



## Erik.f.Dowell (May 5, 2011)

*SEAFOOD POT-PIES!*
I made this for Easter Dinner for my family. 
This was my first attempt at a pot pie. I have made puff-pastry dough for Pate en Croutes and I have made bread in my Baking and Pastry classes. I didn't use a recipe for this, I glanced at some pot pie recipes as a guideline prior to shopping for ingredients, but that was the extent of that, I just went off of taste for the spices, and eyeballed how much veggies to add into the Seafood filler...which I nicknamed "gumbo". 



I first made a puff pastry dough.. containing sifted flour, salt, softened butter, and shortening..with chilled water. ...Worked it together with my hands and then set aside to rest.


I started it just as I would if I were making a soup.. Standard Mirepox (carrots, onions and celery) I diced the onions super small and the celery very thin, so when they cooked down..you wouldnt even notice them, but still get the flavor. I browned this as much as I could in butter and added a spoonful of all-purpose flour to create a Roux. Shortly after adding in the flour and stirring, I added a spoonful of tomato paste to give it a more rustic and deep color. Then, I added vegetable stock, however..seafood stock would work for this as well. I then added some heavy cream to help thicken it up as well, and make more creamy. I blanched the green beans in salted water and added them directly into the filler, along with the peas and corn. You can really add whatever vegetable you want with it, I just chose, carrots, green beans, peas, and corn. I then added a splash of wine and the crab meat. I sauteed the shrimp in another pan (peeled and de-viened) becasue I know how my family feels about raw shrimp and seafood. Then added them into the pot as well. I also sauteed the cut scallops before adding as well.  After adding all of the ingredients, I let it simmer down for a bit and tasted several times to get the seasoning correct. I used dried thyme, salt, pepper, cayenne, and old bay seasonings..and maybe some chili powder... As the flavor developed in the pot and continued to simmer/reduce, I rolled out the dough balls and cut them into sections and portioned them to fit inside the bake-safe bowls and also portioned out the tops to crimp over top for baking. Then I simply ladled in the seafood gumbo into the bowls and crimped over the tops of the bowls with the puff pastry. Then I made 4 slit-incisions in the top to let steam out and to keep the bowls from overflowing. I baked it at 350 for a little over thirty mins, until it browned on the top and it was good to go. I made 8 bowls and each person ate one and it filled them up, ending up being the main course at the dinner table, however we still had scalloped potato's and baked ham. 
Hit me up with any questions, fairly easy and deeeelish!


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (May 5, 2011)

I wish I didn't post this in dessert forum...I don't know how to change that..seems like i post everything in the dessert forum. I don't know how to change it either... so, sorry..


----------



## NAchef (May 5, 2011)

Oh my!!! Just what I was looking for, I am going to have to try this. 

Looks great!


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (May 5, 2011)

Thanks!!! 

And thanks for moving the thread!


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 5, 2011)

Eric, you can access the other forums using the blue menu bar at the top of the page. The one that has " Home, General Forums, Cooking Forums, etc."  Just mouse-over them and you will see the sub-forums.  Click the one you want and awaaaaaay you go!! 

Let me know if you need any help. You can send me a PM.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 5, 2011)

I never would have thought a dish like that was your first attempt. You definitely spoiled your family. Now all of us. I see a lot of love and thought went into making them.

Thank you for posting your recipe and pictures. Really enjoyed it. 

Keep em' coming.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful Eric!  You are doing great!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 6, 2011)

Erik I love any sort of pie, the pics of yours are making me dribble and its only 05.45 am over here.


----------



## buckytom (May 6, 2011)

bolas, your clck is slow about 10 minutes.

not a problem eric's pot pies are a perfect breakfast food.



darn, they look good. wtg, man.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 6, 2011)

Tom mate it took me ten mins to spell check the post


----------



## buckytom (May 6, 2011)

lol, hey, i'm on my phone. thank god i forgot the o and not the l.


----------



## Erik.f.Dowell (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! Appreciate it!!! They are fun to make and really good! Def make it some time! I used to always eat pot pies frozen from grocery store... Like 6 for 3 dollars or whatever Haha so cheap but yet I loved em... So this was just a fantasy!


----------

